# Finally addressing my vision!!



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Passed the 1st and 2nd evaluation doing my pre-ops now.

First eye in early january, still waiting for a firm appointment.

Now I have 11 boxes of contact lenses w/ 6 lenses in each box sitting in my preps and will likely never use....

Vision was weakness for my survival as my prescription is high, contacts are not ideal in many situations and glasses gave me tunnel vision.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Passed the 1st and 2nd evaluation doing my pre-ops now.
> 
> First eye in early january, still waiting for a firm appointment.
> 
> ...


Great! I hope to someday get mine done :/ my prescription is high also. I can't believe how much eye surgery costs.. :/


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent. Wish I had the discipline to save the money to get mine and the wifes eyes done


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

My vision preps were:


And pre postioning unopened 2 pairs in each of my vehicles, 1 pair at the office, 3 pairs in my BO LBE and of course the rest at home.
Plus one pair of glasses in my LBE, one pair at the office and 2 pairs at home.
Plus 10 big bottles of contact lens solution at home and a small unopened bottle each at the office in each car and in the LBE.

In the big scheme of things this was not an expenisive way to prep for such a crucial feature.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Had laser surgery done on mine years ago. I've never regretted it!

I got mine done in Canada in January because they had sale prices going to get business during their slack time. With the exchange rate at the time it was about one-half of what they wanted for one eye here in the US. :2thumb:


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Lasix or lens implants?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Lasix or lens implants?


My cornea is to thin for LASIK
My eyeball shape is marginal on the left for PRK (which would have been my 1st choice over the more popular LASIK)
So it is ICL which is insertion of tiny lenses into the eyeball.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> My cornea is to thin for LASIK
> My eyeball shape is marginal on the left for PRK (which would have been my 1st choice over the more popular LASIK)
> So it is ICL which is insertion of tiny lenses into the eyeball.


LOL @ myself. My mom is on Lasix and I've been setting up her meds. Of course, I could say something about being so full of it that it's affecting your vision. 

I had the lens implants myself for much of the same reasons as yourself. It will make a big difference to your life.

Good luck.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Got my eyes precut 5 days ago will have 'em re checked on wednesday.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Good for you, BlueZ. That's really awesome that you're getting your vision taken care of. I'm in the process of hopefully getting my hearing taken care of (praying it's possible, will know more in the next couple weeks of testing) - a different sense from you, but my hearing is a weakness in my survival, so I totally get where you're coming from.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Had mine done with PRK about 3-4 years ago. Had to get them done twice because I had a really bad astigmatism. Luckily they only charged $100 per eye if I needed a "tune up". Best decision I've ever made althouth it was weird just getting used to just air hitting your eye. And seems everything that could get in you eyes, does. Congrats to you for no longer relying on glasses to see.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Next thing on my list when the funds are there.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

It was the best money I spent. I had the PRK a year ago and i better now than I did with contacts. I spend a lot of time on call so used to sleep In my contacts , so I got it done before I did any more damage. Just make sure u follow the dropping schedule and good luck


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW I feel so old!! Mine was just RK back in 1996 =0 They actually made little slits to my eyes with a blade by hand. I would do it again in a heart beat!!! If felt so weird to open my eyes in the morning and actually see the alarm clock =) let alone who was sleeping beside me LOL


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

razorback said:


> WOW I feel so old!! Mine was just RK back in 1996 =0 They actually made little slits to my eyes with a blade by hand. I would do it again in a heart beat!!! If felt so weird to open my eyes in the morning and actually see the alarm clock =) let alone who was sleeping beside me LOL


That is exactly the same words my dad used when he had his eyes worked on out in Vancouver with the RK as well. My dad had about 20 years of good sight before the standard age-thing took over and now he is wearing glasses again, mostly for just for reading though.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Today took of the cover on my left eye ( we did left first)

This is usually ym worts eye , i has astigmatism which icl does not address at al.

Still in the past when i put in the wrong lens ( my left has .75 diopter less power and NO astigmism correction) I thought that might be my worst outcome.

But it <is> worse.
I cannot see wvery well at all.
I csnnot read at any distance.

I am told it is suppsoed to get better with time but it has to get a LOT better in order to be bareley acceptable even on my non dominanat non shooting eye.
This is not just a minor vision problem but I simply cannot see properly, the MD says its good enought o meet the minimum legals requirement to be allowed to drive.
wow if some people drive like that no wonder some old people go 45 mph in the right lane in perfect visibiliyt on perfect raods and randomly brake for no reason.

If if this doesnt get signiificantly better and there is chance above 10%, my right eye's outcome might be similiar I will refuse surgery on the right when it gets to be time.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok my vision is definetly improving on the eye we had surgery on.
We may police up some astigmatism w/ PRk but we're close enough I may not do it.

Need reading glasses now to read but thats ok since even in TEOWAKI cheap dime stoe reading glasses will be widely available for decades especially since in a pinch I can use only one lens.

Bbut my driving and shooting vision at distance is crucial.
Also waking up and being ready to fire is important and not having to hunt for your lenses while the burglar is in the house is great.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Great for you. Goshengirl I hope you get your hearing done. Im working on losing my 21st pound myself, my biggest weakness.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I may be old fashioned, but there is no way anyone is going to do any kind of surgery on my eyes. It is distance that I have a problem with but only in distinguishing what it is and binos or scopes take care of that. I can see things in the distance just not distinguish what it is until I glass it. I am too scared of some quack screwing up something that can not be repaired.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

cnsper said:


> I may be old fashioned, but there is no way anyone is going to do any kind of surgery on my eyes. It is distance that I have a problem with but only in distinguishing what it is and binos or scopes take care of that. I can see things in the distance just not distinguish what it is until I glass it. I am too scared of some quack screwing up something that can not be repaired.


I have to agree! After they screwed up my back permanently, I don't want anyone touching my eyes!!!!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Cn And starting: I was fortunate enough to have a very good surgeon do ICL on me.
ICL is reversible in apinch as the inserted lens can be removed.

My left eye isnt perfect sicne it only addresses myopia but it went from 20/700 to 20/40.
When looking into the distance outdoors it seems like 20/30.
So I might deicde not to have them do PRK at all to finish it up.

my right eye has to wait until I am back in town.
My right eye is currently 20/15 (!) better than normal with my current contatc lenses, BUT when my eyes dry up because i am tired itdetiroites.
Also contacts are not good in a sandy enviroenment... 
So I will have my eye that well corrected done as well but only once i am back in town in 2 months.

the good thing with ICL is, everything is reversible, your eye does not get irrversibly changed,
The distadvanatage is, it does not address agstigmatism (for me a problem only on the left) and it is _much_ more expensive than LASIK or PRK.

Also most surgeons are now familiar with LASIK but finding a good PRK or ICL guy is much harder.


----------



## chick (Mar 25, 2012)

I've had both eyes done with the lens implants and now have mono vision, which means I can see clearly close up with my left eye and far with my right one without the need of glasses. ever. again!
Mono vision isn't for everyone but it's something to think about when you're getting your eyes done.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I heard about that but i definetly want to emphasize my driving/shooting ability.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Yikes, good luck!
My girl should get LASIK, but shes too afraid, and honestly I dont blame her. I've mostly only heard good results, but I get geeked out about my eyes. The eye doctor was laughing at me because I was being such a baby.
Me-eyes watering-
Doc "Why are you crying so much?"
Me-"Youre sticking something in my eye!"
Doc-"I can recommend a psychiatrist for that"


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking into getting LASIK myself- my eyes are horrible. I've been told that I cld qualify for legally bling without my glasses. I don't see how that is when I can do my normal day without them but I guess it's just habits that I cld do in my sleep. 

My insurance covers 80% so I'm hoping to get it done when taxes come back.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

3 more weeks until I get my right eye done!!
I am a little nervous since my right eye is corrected with my contacts to 20/15 (!)
But since I am doing ICL nothing is irreversible.

Also my right eye does not need agstigmatism correction so it will be an easy fix for ICL.

I was going to leave my left eye alone just witht he ICL since in broad daylight I see near perfect now on my left eyes, after the surgery without adding a layer of PRK for agstigmatism to it...

But it does make a difference at night and good vision at night is important.
This article just motivated me to take the addtional effort to get the left corrected for agstigmaism as well after my right eye is done.
http://westernrifleshooters.wordpress.com/2012/08/19/bracken-night-fighting-101/


----------

